# Rage



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

It's like throwing an axe thru an animal! Thru and thru went 20 yards


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

I don't go in the woods without them. Nice shot.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Come guys we all know they dint work lol jk great shoot 
James


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

Wow with pics like that i might have to give up my old muzzys.


Not!!!!!!!! Cool holwe though


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

I didn't get a pic of my buck from Saturday evening, but it was very similar. 2+" slice all the way through. I could see daylight (well headlight) through the hole when I strung him up to clean.


----------

